
Comic explains why your projects always fail - kiraleighleigh
https://medium.com/there-is-no-design/this-comic-explains-why-your-projects-always-fail-1d12805fd03a
======
Finnucane
If someone calls you and says they want to be the Uber of yogurt, do you
demand to be paid in cash in advance?

